# Hayes Stroker Ryde Bremsflüssigkeit nachfüllen



## nemesis-design (22. Dezember 2008)

moin moin!

habe ein kleines bzw großes problem beim auffüllen der bremsflüssigkeit 
und zwar habe ich am bremssattel die ablassschraube offen abaer nich ab und dort so nen gummischlauch dran wo die überschüssige suppe ablaufen kann dann fülle ich obem am lenker die bremsflüssigkeit solange ein bis unten keine luftblasen mehr kommen...
so nun schraube ich alles zu und ziehe die bremse nur doof das sich dabei die bremskolben keinen millimeter rühren... was mache ich flasch? meiner meinung nach is keine luft mehr drinne???

pls help!!


----------



## Bierkiste (24. Dezember 2008)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, füllt man das DOT am Bremssattel ein und nicht am Geber.

Einfüllen bis keine Luftbläschen mehr rauskommen und Entlüftungsschraube am Sattel schließen (ohne daß oben wieder Luft gezogen wird!). Danach Stöpsel am Geber rein und fertig.


Happy trails
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kinschman (24. Dezember 2008)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, füllt man das DOT am Bremssattel ein und nicht am Geber.
> 
> Einfüllen bis keine Luftbläschen mehr rauskommen und Entlüftungsschraube am Sattel schließen (ohne daß oben wieder Luft gezogen wird!). Danach Stöpsel am Geber rein und fertig.
> 
> ...





jo, genau !

man entlüftet quasi von unten nach oben !

....sowas stünde aber auch in der bedienungsanleitung


----------



## kastel67 (24. Dezember 2008)

Jungs, ihr wisst was ihr tut???


----------



## nemesis-design (24. Dezember 2008)

na was muss ich denne nu machen?


----------



## Dan_Oldb (25. Dezember 2008)

Ohne die Hayes zu kennen, aber Avids und Maguras: 


Schlauch an Bremshebel anschliessen, anderes Ende in Auffanggefäss
Spritze mit Schlauch an Bremssattel
Beide Entlüftungsschrauben (Sattel und Hebel) öffnen
DOT mit Spritze in Sattel drücken, bis es oben ohne Luft rauskommt
unbedingt die Schraube am Hebel zuerst schliessen!
Schraube an Sattel schliessen
Schläuche ab und testen
Ciao, Daniel


----------



## nemesis-design (25. Dezember 2008)

thx funtz wie nuss

kloppt wieder nei wie ********^^


----------

